# Oshkosh, Wisconsin



## rrettke (Sep 15, 2008)

Looking for plow jobs in Oshkosh, Wisconsin-

We are looking for residential and commercial accounts west of Hwy 41, south of Hwy 21, and north of Hwy 26.

(But we will consider all leads)

Any handouts, leftovers, questions let me know.


----------

